# TM DNP - when did it kick in?



## JohhnyC

Ok guys, after saying I wouldn't touch the stuff I caved in and order TM DNP 250 a few days ago (just before he went out of stock)

Took one pill this morning with breakfast and 8 hours later nothing. I mean literally nothing! I ate carbs too for lunch. Given I've read every post and log on DNP here for months I can't understand this. People are saying it kicks in after an hour and all good feedback on TM version.

Been to the gym today and did cardio. No extra heat at all.

Month ago took TM Sopharma clen and went to 100 a day and got zero ( I mean zero) from it. Made posts about it.

Realise this sounds like a total BS post or I'm trolling but I have two packs and if I get nothing from the first pack I'm happily donate the 2nd one (unopened) to wonder wants to verify / deny this batches effectiveness.

Is this too early to tell?

Genuinely confused!


----------



## JohhnyC

Photo.









And just to add. Won't up until day 5-7 until peak saturation if no further change


----------



## Smitch

I felt it quite quickly when I took it years ago but others have higher tolerances, same as with any drug.

Remember it builds in your system so take your next one tomorrow and assess from there, don't go upping the dose yet as that's how people end up in the Daily Mail.


----------



## JohhnyC

Smitch said:


> I felt it quite quickly when I took it years ago but others have higher tolerances, same as with any drug.
> 
> Remember it builds in your system so take your next one tomorrow and assess from there, don't go upping the dose yet as that's how people end up in the Daily Mail.


 Seems from the threads on here that people are feeling it pretty quick but it's not a drug I want to take chances with. Not going more 1 a day for this week.

@Sparkey did you or @DC1 recently start with TM?


----------



## DC1

JohhnyC said:


> Seems from the threads on here that people are feeling it pretty quick but it's not a drug I want to take chances with. Not going more 1 a day for this week.
> 
> @Sparkey did you or @DC1 recently start with TM?


 I'm not using TM mate.

I'd never up any dose until after day 3 of the respective dosage.


----------



## JohhnyC

DC1 said:


> I'm not using TM mate.


 Ok cool, Cheers dude


----------



## Vinny

Let us know how you get on mate


----------



## G-man99

2-3 days you will feel it


----------



## alanvan297

Aright mate currently on day 8 TM at 250mg a day heat was prob about day 3 or 4 can deffo say it's legit doing what it should hope that helps


----------



## JohhnyC

Vinny said:


> Let us know how you get on mate


 Will do,

Cheers @alanvan297 @G-man99

Ok, will wait and see.


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> Seems from the threads on here that people are feeling it pretty quick but it's not a drug I want to take chances with. Not going more 1 a day for this week.
> 
> @Sparkey did you or @DC1 recently start with TM?


 4 days in, 3rd day upped to 500mg (1st tab 8am, 2nd tab 8pm).

On day one, felt the first tab within about an hour, I have to say that 500mg is a whole different ball game.

2nd day (2nd tab) took it early morning and by lunchtime not much heat at all, Decided to have a bath, heat came on within 30 mins.

Currently 8.5 lb down.

The best way I can describe the heat is, when you have the heating on in the house and you have just got out of a hot bath or shower, you dry yourself but are still sweating or just too warm, that's what it feels like.

Some things I have personally noticed for you guys who haven't tried it yet (250mg).

At both 250 and 500mg I have no lethargy at all, can function perfectly fine and go about my daily no problems. (I know this is due to the 50mcg T3 daily, I wouldn't run it without).

The sweating - unless you're training or doing cardio it's not dripping off you like your doing a marathon, again can manage everyday tasks, would even be able to wear a shirt without fear of sweat patches.

Cravings - none for me at all, I am eating around 1200 - 1500 calories (with some carbs).

Daily diet:

Breaky 2 fried eggs (no oil) + PHD Diet whey shake (half way through I take the DNP).

30-50g Almonds

10:30am PHD Diet whey

12:00 100g Turkey + 150g Broccoli

13:30 1 x Apple

14:30 PHD Diet whey

17:00 Whatever is for tea, over the past 3 days I've had a Chicken omelette (take away), Wife's sausage and liver casserole and yesterday went out with family and had a curry and 1 x chappati.

4 - 6 litres of fluid a day.

Cardio every day 30 minutes incline walking treadmill (easy on 250mg on 500 I have to slow the speed and incline but still do 30 mins).

Personally the 3 things I would say are essential are:

T3, A fan for the bedroom (luckily we have a ceiling fan) and Melatonin to help sleep!

Don't forget that if you do take an evening dose you still need to be taking your fluids in when in bed, take a 2ltr bottle up and keep filling your glass, I put 2 x VIT C and 2 x Electrolyte tabs in and drink it through the night.

I have also noticed that no matter how much you drink you will not get your pee to go clear like it usually does.

If you're unsure about taking it just give it a go, you will know within 1 day if it's for you and if you can handle the heat.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> 4 days in, 3rd day upped to 500mg (1st tab 8am, 2nd tab 8pm).
> 
> On day one, felt the first tab within about an hour, I have to say that 500mg is a whole different ball game.
> 
> 2nd day (2nd tab) took it early morning and by lunchtime not much heat at all, Decided to have a bath, heat came on within 30 mins.
> 
> Currently 8.5 lb down.


 Cheers mate. 8.5lb in 4 days. That's great progress. What cals are you taking?

Are you going to stick with 500? Must be tough


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> Cheers mate. 8.5lb in 4 days. That's great progress. What cals are you taking?
> 
> Are you going to stick with 500? Must be tough


 Was half way through editing bud.

Yes sticking with 500 from now, tbh it's no worse than the last 12 week cut I did with 40 mins cardio twice a day on a deficit.


----------



## camo

Tried the one tab in the morning and then one at night, but could not handle the night sweats (well the wife was going mad). Find 250mg a day working good along with 50mcg T3. 500mg dropped in the morning was very hard to work, as i would have to change 3 times a day.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> 4 days in, 3rd day upped to 500mg (1st tab 8am, 2nd tab 8pm).
> 
> On day one, felt the first tab within about an hour, I have to say that 500mg is a whole different ball game.
> 
> 2nd day (2nd tab) took it early morning and by lunchtime not much heat at all, Decided to have a bath, heat came on within 30 mins.
> 
> Currently 8.5 lb down.
> 
> The best way I can describe the heat is, when you have the heating on in the house and you have just got out of a hot bath or shower, you dry yourself but are still sweating or just too warm, that's what it feels like.
> 
> Some things I have personally noticed for you guys who haven't tried it yet (250mg).
> 
> At both 250 and 500mg I have no lethargy at all, can function perfectly fine and go about my daily no problems. (I know this is due to the 50mcg T3 daily, I wouldn't run it without).
> 
> The sweating - unless you're training or doing cardio it's not dripping off you like your doing a marathon, again can manage everyday tasks, would even be able to wear a shirt without fear of sweat patches.
> 
> Cravings - none for me at all, I am eating around 1200 - 1500 calories (with some carbs).
> 
> Daily diet:
> 
> Breaky 2 fried eggs (no oil) + PHD Diet whey shake (half way through I take the DNP).
> 
> 30-50g Almonds
> 
> 10:30am PHD Diet whey
> 
> 12:00 100g Turkey + 150g Broccoli
> 
> 13:30 1 x Apple
> 
> 14:30 PHD Diet whey
> 
> 17:00 Whatever is for tea, over the past 3 days I've had a Chicken omelette (take away), Wife's sausage and liver casserole and yesterday went out with family and had a curry and 1 x chappati.
> 
> 4 - 6 litres of fluid a day.
> 
> Cardio every day 30 minutes incline walking treadmill (easy on 250mg on 500 I have to slow the speed and incline but still do 30 mins).
> 
> Personally the 3 things I would say are essential are:
> 
> T3, A fan for the bedroom (luckily we have a ceiling fan) and Melatonin to help sleep!
> 
> Don't forget that if you do take an evening dose you still need to be taking your fluids in when in bed, take a 2ltr bottle up and keep filling your glass, I put 2 x VIT C and 2 x Electrolyte tabs in and drink it through the night.
> 
> I have also noticed that no matter how much you drink you will not get your pee to go clear like it usually does.
> 
> If you're unsure about taking it just give it a go, you will know within 1 day if it's for you and if you can handle the heat.


 Cheers dude good post. Taken on about 2400 cals, was too sloppy as was out and about all day. No whey in the house as waiting on a delivery from MP (with my Vit C and Electrolytes). So over target on cals and under on proteins. Back on track tomorrow though. No T3 but probably get some I think and speed it up.

Need to focus on cals for these few weeks and not c#ck it up.

Was cautious on the threadmill today but felt no different so ramped it up to full pace.

Next few days will be interesting


----------



## hercules1

JohhnyC said:


> Ok guys, after saying I wouldn't touch the stuff I caved in and order TM DNP 250 a few days ago (just before he went out of stock)
> 
> Took one pill this morning with breakfast and 8 hours later nothing. I mean literally nothing! I ate carbs too for lunch. Given I've read every post and log on DNP here for months I can't understand this. People are saying it kicks in after an hour and all good feedback on TM version.
> 
> Been to the gym today and did cardio. No extra heat at all.
> 
> Month ago took TM Sopharma clen and went to 100 a day and got zero ( I mean zero) from it. Made posts about it.
> 
> Realise this sounds like a total BS post or I'm trolling but I have two packs and if I get nothing from the first pack I'm happily donate the 2nd one (unopened) to wonder wants to verify / deny this batches effectiveness.
> 
> Is this too early to tell?
> 
> Genuinely confused!


 Just dont increase doses mate, be carefull with this stuff.


----------



## JohhnyC

Yeah not going to. Don't want to be dumb about it. Reassess on day 6 I think. Strange one as just back from the gym. Did a big session of legs, abs, 30 fast cardio and a steam room for 15 mins!. Was a good session actually. Still no effect of DNP as of yet!

In fact was cold coming home lol having a coffee now. :confused1:


----------



## 66983

@JohhnyC

Any effects yet?

How many tabs you had now?

if its 3 and you've had no effects I reckon it must be bunk, maybe email TM?


----------



## RRSUK

Interested in update too, was planning on ordering some of these, only ever heard good things before about TMs DNP.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> @JohhnyC
> 
> Any effects yet?
> 
> How many tabs you had now?
> 
> if its 3 and you've had no effects I reckon it must be bunk, maybe email TM?


 Popped third one this morning, about 2 hours. Zero effect.

Well the weird thing is I'm down bang on 1kg in 3 day. That is a much faster than the last several weeks but I have been carb depleting and smashing the gym this week. Ate about 1000 cals yesterday.

I emailed him yesterday and he's convinced there is nothing wrong. He's insistent that he doesn't do bunk gear and reputation is important to him. Wasn't accusing him by any means, just more asking him if something went wrong on that batch. Too many good reports on TM DNP so reserving judgement for now.

Think next few days will determine it. Upping it on day 6/7 to 500 if little or no change

Will update soon for benefit of others. Could well be I tolerate this drug very well.


----------



## JohhnyC

ok, update from me,

day 1 to 5: 250mg, very little effect and, no heat, maybe a touch clamy but like a warm day, nothing more. gym not effected in the slightest. Only thing I noticed was that you heat up a lot quicker than usual under activity. About 1 kg lost. Not overly impressed

Day 6 to 12 (today): upped it to 500mg with the intention of dropping it back to 250 if it became to much as the saturation would naturally rise over following 6 days.

@Sparkey mentioned above that 500mg is a different ball game, especially as the saturation rise over the following 6 days

I took 250 in the morning and 250mg at at about 8pm. Woke up that night parched with thirst, I mean sore throat etc. No real heat, just slept without duvet. Over next 6 days the DNP really started to kick in. The major effects are that hunger goes through the roof. No way can I stay on 2000cals. Energy and strength levels drop dramatically. Its not even drown on reps, its down on weight substantially (20%) I am concerned that muscle loss is occurring as-well. Gym today I got through it but the cardio afterwards, normally I do 5k run @11km/h pretty easily , but I seriously had trouble getting through it today. at 10km/h I had trouble cooling down afterwards. Its doesn't help that many gyms have a fixed temperate on the showers I find that a gym session earlier in the day the better

Sleep, I am not that sweaty, more very clamy than anything else and I have a fan going full time, but you need to turn your body around occasionally as the side not facing the fan will get a touch sweaty. Similar during the day, I live in asia and I sweat far more other there than right now. The lethargy is the big factor not the heat in my view. If only effects a manuals days work or a gym session. I had to clear out a house and fill a skip this week and it really drained me

Other notable factors:

carbs are required, I can't seem to function on low carbs. I tried it for a while and couldn't function, added carbs back in and it made a big difference. The carbs are low, just from fruit, veggies and a breakfast of cereal.

I seem to have a dull pressure behind the eye which could be a sign of blood pressure but my bp monitor is showing that its only up about 5 ticks.

The surrounding temperature is important. A moderate rise in temperate can exaggerate the sides to a significant degree and I see from research he posted a while ago it was noted that acceptable dose of DNP is highly sensitive with this factor

At (near) full saturation now on day 12 and its manageable but certainly not enjoyable. I think a dose of 400mg would be better but i can persist at 500mg for the next week.

Drinking water is essential (obviously) but you are thirsty all the time. Its important at night time as if you don't you will get woken up by a parched throat. I freeze 2 bottles and keep one on the go. Also when sleeping I labour breathing slightly

Big question is the weight lost. Well as of this morning, I am 3 kg down in 12 days which is a bit crap tbh. I don't think that is all fat loss, I am not sure how much of that would be glycogen. Also my diet was not great. The hunger just gets too much which leads to sloppy eating and missing food just drains you immensely.

I am planning on another 10 days at 500mg a day, the loss of strength is a concern and need to focus on diet a bit better


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> ok, update from me,
> 
> day 1 to 5: 250mg, very little effect and, no heat, maybe a touch clamy but like a warm day, nothing more. gym not effected in the slightest. Only thing I noticed was that you heat up a lot quicker than usual under activity. About 1 kg lost. Not overly impressed
> 
> Day 6 to 12 (today): upped it to 500mg with the intention of dropping it back to 250 if it became to much as the saturation would naturally rise over following 6 days.
> 
> @Sparkey mentioned above that 500mg is a different ball game, especially as the saturation rise over the following 6 days
> 
> I took 250 in the morning and 250mg at at about 8pm. Woke up that night parched with thirst, I mean sore throat etc. No real heat, just slept without duvet. Over next 6 days the DNP really started to kick in. The major effects are that hunger goes through the roof. No way can I stay on 2000cals. Energy and strength levels drop dramatically. Its not even drown on reps, its down on weight substantially (20%) I am concerned that muscle loss is occurring as-well. Gym today I got through it but the cardio afterwards, normally I do 5k run @11km/h pretty easily , but I seriously had trouble getting through it today. at 10km/h I had trouble cooling down afterwards. Its doesn't help that many gyms have a fixed temperate on the showers I find that a gym session earlier in the day the better
> 
> Sleep, I am not that sweaty, more very clamy than anything else and I have a fan going full time, but you need to turn your body around occasionally as the side not facing the fan will get a touch sweaty. Similar during the day, I live in asia and I sweat far more other there than right now. The lethargy is the big factor not the heat in my view. If only effects a manuals days work or a gym session. I had to clear out a house and fill a skip this week and it really drained me
> 
> Other notable factors:
> 
> carbs are required, I can't seem to function on low carbs. I tried it for a while and couldn't function, added carbs back in and it made a big difference. The carbs are low, just from fruit, veggies and a breakfast of cereal.
> 
> I seem to have a dull pressure behind the eye which could be a sign of blood pressure but my bp monitor is showing that its only up about 5 ticks.
> 
> The surrounding temperature is important. A moderate rise in temperate can exaggerate the sides to a significant degree and I see from research he posted a while ago it was noted that acceptable dose of DNP is highly sensitive with this factor
> 
> At (near) full saturation now on day 12 and its manageable but certainly not enjoyable. I think a dose of 400mg would be better but i can persist at 500mg for the next week.
> 
> Drinking water is essential (obviously) but you are thirsty all the time. Its important at night time as if you don't you will get woken up by a parched throat. I freeze 2 bottles and keep one on the go. Also when sleeping I labour breathing slightly
> 
> Big question is the weight lost. Well as of this morning, I am 3 kg down in 12 days which is a bit crap tbh. I don't think that is all fat loss, I am not sure how much of that would be glycogen. Also my diet was not great. The hunger just gets too much which leads to sloppy eating and missing food just drains you immensely.
> 
> I am planning on another 10 days at 500mg a day, the loss of strength is a concern and need to focus on diet a bit better


 Ok let's look at a few points, this is only specific to me.

Quote: The major effects are that hunger goes through the roof, No way can I stay on 2000cals.

This must be a personal thing because I don't crave at all, infact I've been following the Dave Palumbo diet (which is only about 30g carbs a day).

Quote: Energy and strength levels drop dramatically. Its not even drown on reps, it's down on weight substantially (20%) I am concerned that muscle loss is occurring as-well.

I have to agree that energy and strength are down (probably as you've said 25-30%).

No muscle loss is occurring ,however you are getting smaller, this is because you sweat out the intramuscular water so look flat as f**k,.

Quote: Cardio afterwards, normally I do 5k run @11km/h pretty easily , but I seriously had trouble getting through it today. at 10km/h I had trouble cooling down afterwards.

This seems a little overboard to me, just incline walking whilst on DNP is enough.

Quote: The lethargy is the big factor not the heat in my view.

Are you taking T3? 50mcg a day should combat the lethargy.

DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called Deiodinase converts T4 into T3. So, all you are doing by supplementing with T3, is replacing the natural levels in your body which otherwise causes hypothyroidism, this has no effect on weight loss, however you will feel the hypothyroidism symptoms. The most common side effect if you choose not to supplement with T3 is Lethargy.

Quote: carbs are required, I can't seem to function on low carbs.

Again this must be very person specific, I have done a fair few days with no carbs at all and most of the others at 30%

Quote: At (near) full saturation now on day 12 and it's manageable but certainly not enjoyable. I think a dose of 400mg would be better but i can persist at 500mg for the next week.

On this DNP cycle In total I have done 5 days (not back to back) at 500mg, all the other days I have done at 250mg, is that because I can't handle 500mg..No, I found on the days I took 500mg I lost exactly the same weight as the days on 250 (usually half lb).

I sleep so much better on 250 and don't wake up tired or thirsty.

Quote: Drinking water is essential (obviously) but you are thirsty all the time. It's important at night time as if you don't you will get woken up by a parched throat. I freeze 2 bottles and keep one on the go. Also when sleeping I labour breathing slightly.

I drink a fair amount, 3-4 litres a day but I wouldn't say I was ever thirsty on DNP.

I have also experienced the laboured breathing at random times, have been fine whilst in bed or sleeping.

Quote: I am 3 kg down in 12 days which is a bit crap tbh.

To be honest I think people think that you will lose weight no matter what you eat on DNP and this isn't the case at all, in fact many people have gained weight whilst on it.

This morning I am 19 lbs down in 16 days, tomorrow is my last day.

Could I have lost this much weight naturally? of course but in 16 days? I doubt it.

On my last cut 19 lbs took me 8 weeks.

One thing I have noticed, for the last 4-5 days I just haven't been getting the same heat or lethargy, almost like my body has built up a resistance.

My weight has also been the same for 2 days now, so I think it's time for a rest.

My own personal conclusion:

You need to keep a strict diet just as if you were cutting naturally , ideally low carb.

Anything over 250mg per day is overkill in my opinion, 250+ 30mins cardio a day is all you need.

T3 is a must.

Keep your cycle as short as possible and stay off at least as long as you were on.

Expect to gain at least 5lbs back.

My next move is not to jump back up to maintenance calories but to continue on a deficit but add in 100g carbs per day over the next week.


----------



## RRSUK

@Sparkey Do you plan on continuing running the T3 for a bit longer or stopping with the DNP.

I was planning on running T3 for a couple of weeks after, while slowly working up to maintenance before dropping it.

Just running 50mcg/day of T3 with 250mg of DNP.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> @Sparkey Do you plan on continuing running the T3 for a bit longer or stopping with the DNP.
> 
> I was planning on running T3 for a couple of weeks after, while slowly working up to maintenance before dropping it.
> 
> Just running 50mcg/day of T3 with 250mg of DNP.


 Just run your T3 for 5 days after the last dose of DNP where Deiodinase is less affected, as most of the DNP has left the body.

No need to taper off.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> My own personal conclusion:
> 
> You need to keep a strict diet just as if you were cutting naturally , ideally low carb.
> 
> Anything over 250mg per day is overkill in my opinion, 250+ 30mins cardio a day is all you need.
> 
> T3 is a must.
> 
> Keep your cycle as short as possible and stay off at least as long as you were on.
> 
> Expect to gain at least 5lbs back.
> 
> My next move is not to jump back up to maintenance calories but to continue on a deficit but add in 100g carbs per day over the next week.


 Thanks mate, glad its not just me that is suffering from strength and energy

Today was the worse day on 500, was in a coffee shop earlier. It was quite mild out (20degs) was sweating a bit. In fact the person I was with asked me if I was sick as she thought I looked a bit ill. 500mg makes social life a bit difficult and living with others a problem if they want the heat on

Your right about being flat as f#ck, I have lost 4+kg (after a big gym session yesterday) but strangely no increase in definition in abs. I got a bf test before I started and it came out as 15.7% which I'd say is correct. I always thought visually i was 16% or so. Waste has dropped to 33.5inch now

as regards diet, I have tightened up further, in fact my protein is too low but from experience any muscle lose I can easily get back. I would rather drop that fat given being on DNP is not fun. I am skipping T3 as I have a heart condition and would like to keep compounds in me as minimal as possible.

You're right about keeping cycles as short as possible. I think 2 weeks is about right but given I am going back to asia on the 25th or so I want to stop DNP on the 21st or there abouts. That gives me 3weeks in total Its 35degs now there. It will stay above 30 to 40degrees until late September so now chance of doing another run on DNP.

hard to know whether to continue on 500 or drop back to 250. You would surly think more is better in terms of fat loss but as you say its a different ball game especially as you stay on that dose for a week or more. 250 and I barely noticed so many the jump to 500 you are getting less bang for buck.

I reckon I can get to 8kg loss in 3 weeks but at a starting weight of 97kg that won't be 9% bf reduction, due to the water loss. If I get near a total bf of 10%-11% I'll be happy. Any short fall can easily be done naturally


----------



## jackhammer

I've used dnp once *( not Taylor made) only lasted week and half on 1 cap daily 200 mg . Sleep was bad butthe worst thing was the dry lips and constant coldsores. Dud lose weight but couldn't cope no more. Though I'l add I'm prone to coldsores- for some reason


----------



## JohhnyC

jackhammer said:


> I've used dnp once *( not Taylor made) only lasted week and half on 1 cap daily 200 mg . Sleep was bad *butthe worst thing was the dry lips* and constant coldsores. Dud lose weight but couldn't cope no more. Though I'l add I'm prone to coldsores- for some reason


 I was getting a little of that. I upped the water at night time and it went.

I think with DNP you must remember it's a poison and naturally f**k up your body so they comes with a raft if other problems. Your system is trying to combat it. It's not a nice drug to be one so you need to be careful.

I'm looking forward to coming off. Not sure if I'd do it again and if so only 250, not the 500 I'm currently on.


----------



## JohhnyC

Day 16: so 5 days on 250 and 11 days on 500.

Dropping it back to 250 tomorrow as it's becoming too much. Woke up this morning and felt very drained. Once I ate a breakfast I bounced back a bit. Skipped gym and had to go to bed this afternoon for about 2 hours the lethargy was getting too much. Weight is dropping about 1kg every 3 days but on 500 I'm barely moving now, still eating too much hence not utilising the DNP enough.

I could go on at 500mg but I feeling more and more uneasy with this stuff in my body for this long so 250 will be much better for last 5 days (and safer). It's hard to keep hunger at bay


----------



## 66983

jackhammer said:


> I've used dnp once *( not Taylor made) only lasted week and half on 1 cap daily 200 mg . Sleep was bad butthe worst thing was the dry lips and constant coldsores. Dud lose weight but couldn't cope no more. Though I'l add I'm prone to coldsores- for some reason


 You may have the Herpes simplex virus.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Cold-sore/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## jackhammer

Sparkey said:


> You may have the Herpes simplex virus.
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Cold-sore/Pages/Introduction.aspx


 Yeah always had them mate- but really that dnp was crazy on my lips !!


----------



## 66983

So I''m 3 days off DNP now, continuing T3 until Friday (5 days).

I've basically kept diet same with low 30g carbs straight after training.

Macros P 60% F 30% C 10%

Still dropping weight, down from 15st 4.5lbs to 13st 13lbs this morning in 20 days.

Training has picked back up and weight is going up each session.

I'm still doing 30 fasted cardio am.


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> So I''m 3 days off DNP now, continuing T3 until Friday (5 days).
> 
> I've basically kept diet same with low 30g carbs straight after training.
> 
> Macros P 60% F 30% C 10%
> 
> Still dropping weight, down from 15st 4.5lbs to 13st 13lbs this morning in 20 days.
> 
> Training has picked back up and weight is going up each session.
> 
> I'm still doing 30 fasted cardio am.


 On day 4 so just getting started, starting weight was 16st 7lb around 18%-20% bodyfat, looking to get to just under 15st if I can, take me to 10% bodyfat. (5'10")

No real sides apart from heat and sweating, not lethargic but assume the t3 is helping.

Currently on 1800 cals, 50/30/20 P/C/F.

Cardio's a struggle but I try do a bit 5 days a week after weights.

Strength plummeted already. Unsure on current weight as gym scales out of order, some on order, but I'm assuming weight will be slightly different on different scales...

Bit of size off my waist but no real difference in the mirror yet.

Think I'll stick at current dosage throughout, 250mg DNP/day, 50mcg T3/day.

Plus 250mg/test e/week and 400mg tren e/week.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> On day 4 so just getting started, starting weight was 16st 7lb around 18%-20% bodyfat, looking to get to just under 15st if I can, take me to 10% bodyfat. (5'10")
> 
> No real sides apart from heat and sweating, not lethargic but assume the t3 is helping.
> 
> Currently on 1800 cals, 50/30/20 P/C/F.
> 
> Cardio's a struggle but I try do a bit 5 days a week after weights.
> 
> Strength plummeted already. Unsure on current weight as gym scales out of order, some on order, but I'm assuming weight will be slightly different on different scales...
> 
> Bit of size off my waist but no real difference in the mirror yet.
> 
> Think I'll stick at current dosage throughout, 250mg DNP/day, 50mcg T3/day.
> 
> Plus 250mg/test e/week and 400mg tren e/week.


 It takes just over 2 stones for me to get from 20%bf to 10%bf.

Swap your cardio to fasted in the am if at all possible, you will see the difference, when your doing fasted cardio your body has to dip into its fat stores for energy, where as when you do it later in the day, you already have some of the days food in you to burn first.

Russian twists will help tighten your waist, plus start doing ab work every other day.


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> It takes just over 2 stones for me to get from 20%bf to 10%bf.
> 
> Swap your cardio to fasted in the am if at all possible, you will see the difference, when your doing fasted cardio your body has to dip into its fat stores for energy, where as when you do it later in the day, you already have some of the days food in you to burn first.
> 
> Russian twists will help tighten your waist, plus start doing ab work every other day.


 I'll try switch to fasted cardio, bit of a struggle with kids and that though. Did struggle today with keeping my calories down too as I'm running half my maintenance pretty much, so the fasted cardio will allow to have few more calories.

Could do with upping my ab work as well, got to be my least favorite though.

Sleeps my biggest struggle, hence the 4am post with a 6am alarm looming.

Dropping the tren would probably help but seems to be a good addition. Always been a bad sleeper but DNP is making it far worst, suffer from RLS too which doesn't help. Tried diazepam up to 60mg, zopiclone up to 15mg and more recently amitryptiline, which seems to keep me asleep when I manage to drop off.

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> I'll try switch to fasted cardio, bit of a struggle with kids and that though. Did struggle today with keeping my calories down too as I'm running half my maintenance pretty much, so the fasted cardio will allow to have few more calories.
> 
> Could do with upping my ab work as well, got to be my least favorite though.
> 
> Sleeps my biggest struggle, hence the 4am post with a 6am alarm looming.
> 
> Dropping the tren would probably help but seems to be a good addition. Always been a bad sleeper but DNP is making it far worst, suffer from RLS too which doesn't help. Tried diazepam up to 60mg, zopiclone up to 15mg and more recently amitryptiline, which seems to keep me asleep when I manage to drop off.
> 
> Appreciate the advice!


 I personally don't add my cardio calories back in,

Get some Melatonin, I take 10mg 30 mins before bed and just drift off no probs, half that dose should be fine for most.

RLS?


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> I personally don't add my cardio calories back in,
> 
> Get some Melatonin, I take 10mg 30 mins before bed and just drift off no probs, half that dose should be fine for most.
> 
> RLS?


 Nor me usually, but struggling with low calories!

Restless leg syndrome, it's fvcking horrible mate.

I'll order myself some and give it a go.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> Nor me usually, but struggling with low calories!
> 
> Restless leg syndrome, it's fvcking horrible mate.
> 
> I'll order myself some and give it a go.


 Search on ebay for 'Melatonin UK dispatch' its not available in the UK otc but some people have it in stock.

Also TM stock it.


----------



## irish86

3 days in @250 (1 pill) 1hr cardio am, 60min weight training pm and only carbs is 50g dry rice pre workout.. rest is protein and trace fats , 2000kcals roughly. Down 3lbs since monday which im suprised at as I only took my first pill @ noon.. and though it would have taken a day or 2 to start having a weight loss effect.

Sweating is the only thing thats geting to me in work, doesnt help that its been really sticky/clammy weather this week and the night sweats.. dont go there ha


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> 3 days in @250 (1 pill) 1hr cardio am, 60min weight training pm and only carbs is 50g dry rice pre workout.. rest is protein and trace fats , 2000kcals roughly. Down 3lbs since monday which im suprised at as I only took my first pill @ noon.. and though it would have taken a day or 2 to start having a weight loss effect.
> 
> Sweating is the only thing thats geting to me in work, doesnt help that its been really sticky/clammy weather this week and the night sweats.. dont go there ha


 Swap you're carbs to post workout.


----------



## irish86

Sparkey said:


> Swap you're carbs to post workout.


 You reckon ? I heard that glyco doesnt replenish on DNP so carbs post workout wouldnt be utilised like normal ? I was having the carbs pre purley for the energy to train as the increased cardio and decreased calories are starting to be felt

Re training, I was planning to just stick to compound movements to keep strength, but is it a bad Idea cutting out for example, flys, shoulder raise movements etc for the 2 weeks on DNP?


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> You reckon ? I heard that glyco doesnt replenish on DNP so carbs post workout wouldnt be utilised like normal ? I was having the carbs pre purley for the energy to train as the increased cardio and decreased calories are starting to be felt
> 
> Re training, I was planning to just stick to compound movements to keep strength, but is it a bad Idea cutting out for example, flys, shoulder raise movements etc for the 2 weeks on DNP?


 Any sort of resistance training whilst on DNP is more for psychological reasons anyway, you're certainly not building muscle whilst in a deficit and running DNP, on the other side of the coin you're not going to lose any either.

You could even skip resistance training all together whilst running DNP.

In all honesty all you are doing is emptying you're glycogen stores quicker by training.

Carbs post workout comment was to combat the heat whilst training.


----------



## irish86

Sparkey said:


> Any sort of resistance training whilst on DNP is more for psychological reasons anyway, you're certainly not building muscle whilst in a deficit and running DNP, on the other side of the coin you're not going to lose any either.
> 
> You could even skip resistance training all together whilst running DNP.
> 
> In all honesty all you are doing is emptying you're glycogen stores quicker by training.
> 
> Carbs post workout comment was to combat the heat whilst training.


 Have you noticed now that your a few days post DNP, that your weight is still down but your strength is back ? Is it back to what it was pre DNP cycle ?


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> 3 days in @250 (1 pill) 1hr cardio am, 60min weight training pm and only carbs is 50g dry rice pre workout.. rest is protein and trace fats , 2000kcals roughly. Down 3lbs since monday which im suprised at as I only took my first pill @ noon.. and though it would have taken a day or 2 to start having a weight loss effect.
> 
> Sweating is the only thing thats geting to me in work, doesnt help that its been really sticky/clammy weather this week and the night sweats.. dont go there ha


 Give it time, 5 days in and I barely felt a thing, apart from being a bit clammy.

After dropping from 500 to 250 2 days ago I go immediate rebound (surprised it was that quick), gym picked up today and not so lethargic. Weight loss had slowed though.


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Have you noticed now that your a few days post DNP, that your weight is still down but your strength is back ? Is it back to what it was pre DNP cycle ?


 Yes ^this.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> Any sort of resistance training whilst on DNP is more for psychological reasons anyway, you're certainly not building muscle whilst in a deficit and running DNP, on the other side of the coin you're not going to lose any either.
> 
> *You could even skip resistance training all together whilst running DNP.*
> 
> In all honesty all you are doing is emptying you're glycogen stores quicker by training.
> 
> Carbs post workout comment was to combat the heat whilst training.


 Yeah I thought about that. My weight training is a wash out. 2 or 3 weeks missing out weight isn't a big deal when you have been training for decades. Any muscle loss can easily be corrected. Im hindsight for next time I think I'll drop it completely and just focus on cardio


----------

